
How Trump-Russia facts look from a counterintelligence perspective - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1084498964114821120
======
apacheCamel
To see it all laid out like this, one has to think why so many people (many
here being any number more than one) do not want to at least let the
investigation finish and to see the results. Our country was built on checks
and balances and this is one of the greatest examples of how not one man or
woman has too much power. We should be fully behind preserving these checks of
power. It doesn't matter what side of the aisle you are on, corruption should
have no home in the US.

